# Bright blue bug worm things



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

The name slipped my mind but I always see them in reptile stores for reptiles as a big jucy snack. (they're usally fat little things)
I was curious if hedgies could eat them? =o


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

this is no help, but, the petstores don't carry any around me?? I've never heard of those!!
:?: :?: :?: :?:

also, lol
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... m=1&itbs=1


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I think they're called goliath worms, but they really look a bit too huge for hedgie consumption?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you talking about blue horn worms? Some places call them goliath worms. Horn worms can be fed a special diet that turns them bright blue. It isn't a natural thing though as their normal color is supposed to be green. http://www.mulberryfarms.com/Hornworms-c11/ 
http://www.greatlakeshornworm.com/

I have never thought about feeding them since they are so big. I figure they are likely to cause some digestive upset due to their size. They have no chitin, so there is no benefit there. They are a great source for calcium, but our hedgehogs do not tend to need high calcium bugs like some reptiles do.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Are you talking about blue horn worms? Some places call them goliath worms. Horn worms can be fed a special diet that turns them bright blue. It isn't a natural thing though as their normal color is supposed to be green. http://www.mulberryfarms.com/Hornworms-c11/
> http://www.greatlakeshornworm.com/
> 
> I have never thought about feeding them since they are so big. I figure they are likely to cause some digestive upset due to their size. They have no chitin, so there is no benefit there. They are a great source for calcium, but our hedgehogs do not tend to need high calcium bugs like some reptiles do.


Yeah thats them! 
Thanks for the info.  I might let her try a small one sooner or later but for now I'll stick to the regulars. 
Thanks again


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Why? Why...why...WHY do I read these posts??? 

I KNOW what they're about, yet there I go...looking anyway... :roll:


----------

